# Buying a large tower humidor.Suggestions?



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I need a bigger humidor.I like the tower designs and have room for one,so I have been looking online. Cheaphumidors has this unit for about $550.It will be another $150 for shipping,as it has to come by truck. It's 23" x 17 1/2" x 72". I don't want to do the coolerdor thing. I am also considering their Hydra LG electronis humidifier for another $100 bucks.Fill it and forget about it.

SureSeal Technology Standard
Holds up to 3000 Cigars
Dual Pane Tempered Beveled Glass Door
1 Glass Hygrometer with Brass Frame
4 Shelves (3 adjustable) for Box Storage
8 Drawers for Storing Single Cigars
4 Removable Trays with Dividers
Lined with Premium Kiln Dried Spanish Cedar
Gold Plated Lock & Key, Knob and Hidden Piano Hinges
2 Interior A/C Outlets for easy addition of Electronic Humidification System or Lighting

Available in Oak or chery.I like the cherry.










Any other suggestions for a humidor this size? Thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Even though coolerdors are very effective, inexpensive and good for quick transportation, they aren't pretty. I have some but would love to get a tower within a year or so. So, if you have the money and a good location for it, go for it! I've seen similar ones on cigarbid for less so you might be able to save some cash on this. I can't wait for you to stock it and post pictures!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Hmm..cigbid! I didn't even think of them. I'll have to take a look. I know the cooledors work well for storage and such,but I am thinking having all my cigars in one container will be best for my needs.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Nothing on cigbid or cigauctioneer...but I did come across Cuban Crafters,which has this similar unit for about $250 bucks more than the CH unit.I like the tilted shelves and the humi shelf at the bottom. Decisions..decisions...









My first humidor from cheaphumidors was a bit of a disappointment, as the hinge screw holes were stripped on one side. Yes,they offer a money back policy,but it was an inexpensive unit and not really worth sending back.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

They will be on cigarbid, give it a week or so, i've seen bids up to $350 for these units. Because I live about an hour or so away, I've thought about picking it up directly from CI. Wait it out and you'll be able to save money if you like the unit. Dave(smelvis) has something similar, he'll chime in eventually. All I know is I rather spend money on a quality unit than skimp, take your time and find something nice at a good price. Im drooling already....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Check to see if the shelves will lay flat......
I say this because if you are storing boxes, that's what you will need.

Also, 3000 is misleading....that is 120 boxes.....Not likely

It does look perdy.....


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

For giggles,I checked Craigslist and found this one semi-locally for $250! Has an auto-humidifier and is 80x28x15. If we weren't on the verge of a blizard,I would zip down there today to check this out...


----------



## jpierson (Dec 21, 2010)

The killer on cbid is the shipping charge. I think its about $250 for this unit. I'm also looking at something similar to this.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

^I was wondering what cigbid would charge to ship a tower.If you can buy one on CB for $350,and it is similar to the CH unit,it would still be less expensive. CH charges $150 to ship their tower.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I was just about to say check craigslist. Its how ive gotten all my humidors


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the same unit in oak, as said don't get only slanted they look purty but don't store much, I love mine it was right at $ 650 plus shipping of $150 I got mine from tampa humidors and shipping was capped.

Good idea to have the active humi as well, many people have their favs, I use the moist n aire $150

All in all I think you will love it bro I love mine those are kinda cool to sit a look at all your cigars. If I can answer any questions pm me.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

This is nice..free shipping..free auto humidifier,free digital hygrometer...$1400 at humidorvault.com










I don't know about the craigslist unit as it is mostly glass..might be more of a display case than a humidor. It is cool looking and priced cheap!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

This one looks great on craigslist. I like it. (Not logical for you to get it, just felt like showing it.  ) 
60" 4 DR TOBACCO HUMIDOR W/ ELECTRIC HUMIDIFIER


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> This one looks great on craigslist. I like it. (Not logical for you to get it, just felt like showing it.  )
> 60" 4 DR TOBACCO HUMIDOR W/ ELECTRIC HUMIDIFIER


for 395 bucks, tempting to buy from chicago!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> This one looks great on craigslist. I like it. (Not logical for you to get it, just felt like showing it.  )
> 60" 4 DR TOBACCO HUMIDOR W/ ELECTRIC HUMIDIFIER


That's a steal jeez I never get that stuff at home, if you can get that or anything like that for half the cost and save shipping that's pretty hard to beat. Veeral you buy for me and delver Please :frown:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

How about this monster! It sure would be fun filling it up..










That one in Chicago is nice! Too far for me to travel..especially in snow...

I want this to happen in the next two-three weeks as I am rearrainging my office and would like to incorporate it in the planning. 

I like the tall,narrow design as I have limited floor space.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> That's a steal jeez I never get that stuff at home, if you can get that or anything like that for half the cost and save shipping that's pretty hard to beat. Veeral you buy for me and delver Please :frown:


Ok. I'll try to check it out this week and if I can convince myself not buy it for me, i'll check for general quality and if possible, see if they ship. I'll let you guys know of any other humidors they have.

Update: I just called them and all of their humidors are sold. Sorry.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's not local or close check shipping times mine took over two weeks. it's fun shopping once you convince yourself to spend the money.

Serious though on the slanted shelves I built my first one with several slanted and had to pull them out and redue them, you lose like 70% of the storage space.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> This one looks great on craigslist. I like it. (Not logical for you to get it, just felt like showing it.  )
> 60" 4 DR TOBACCO HUMIDOR W/ ELECTRIC HUMIDIFIER


I just looked, and they have a few it looks like.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Dave,I hear you on the slanted shelves.I was wondering how you would stack boxes,as it would be difficult if they were slanted. I have basically decided on a $1k max budget for this purchase.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

My dad had the same humidor. He would stack regular humidifiers along the shelf in order to increase the shelf height so that he could stack up to two boxes on that shelf. It also helped regulate the humidity throughout the humidor since the hydra LG was on the bottom and didn't seem to circulate as well on the top shelves. Just got rid of the humidor too!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Dave,I hear you on the slanted shelves.I was wondering how you would stack boxes,as it would be difficult if they were slanted. I have basically decided on a $1k max budget for this purchase.


Well with the slant you can get two max one one the slant and one tipped on top of it. Just best to get one if your set on the slant with adjustable pegs so you can have both slant and flat. Problem if they are hard to find as the shelves have groves for the pegs and they don't mix and match well, sorry brother!


----------

